# shear bolts for 87 inch Meteor



## wjkrostek (Aug 31, 2013)

I have been using a Meteor 87 double for the last 20 years and it works great but lately I have been blowing a lot of compacted drifts and shearing a lot of non graded bolts as shear pins and wanted to find a grade 3 bolts to see if they would do much better. But were I live no one seems to have any. It's ether it's no grade or grade5. I have been using grade 5 and no more problems but I baby it a little so I don't screw up the gear box. What do you all use on your bigger machines? anyone use grade 5 and sheared them before breaking gears? Also anyone know where I can get a shop manual for a old Meteor.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy wjkrostek,

Welcome to the tractor forum

I found beavervalleysupply.com on the internet sells Meteor snowblowers. I would ask them what they recommend for shear bolts. 

Tel 1-800-982-1280 

email [email protected]


----------



## wjkrostek (Aug 31, 2013)

*shear bolt*

I have an email out to the new company that makes the meteor now but I haven't heard back from them yet. Most of these companies seem to make their own shear pins to sell you. what I want to know is what other people are using in their own machines just to see what others are using and what works or what hasn't worked. I'm sure there are a lot of farmers using grade 5 bolts with no problems with their gear boxes but I want to make sure. thanks for your info.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been using the cheap no grades. It's a pain sometimes but my blower still works. here's a manual, not sure if it's the right one.
View attachment Meteor 87 D Manual.pdf


----------



## wjkrostek (Aug 31, 2013)

*found the anwser*

Thanks for the manual that will help. I heard back from the company and they say use a 10mm grade 8.8. And the manual you sent me says the same. So now I know I can use grade 5 bolts for my shear pins. I have been using 3/8 so If and when I break the last of my grade 5 I'll try the 10mm its just a pit bigger. That's what I needed to know. Thanks all for your in put.


----------

